# Speling - verry importent!



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone know how to spell on here?  May I suggest that if in doubt, cut and paste to Word! :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

Yes some of us do and some us even take pride in it. Others not so much :lol: 



moosenoose said:


> Does anyone know how to spell on here?  May I suggest that if in doubt, cut and paste to Word! :wink: :twisted:


----------



## OuZo (May 16, 2006)

Mebbe et's all tipo's end piple can acshully speel but the cannt tipe?


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

goditinwunooozo.

Yes, I'm not happy after Friday night either.


----------



## crackers (May 16, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Does anyone know how to spell on here?  May I suggest that if in doubt, cut and paste to Word! :wink: :twisted:



are you for real??? :roll: :roll: 

who cares!

this site is about reptiles Dr Suess


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

crackers said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to spell on here?  May I suggest that if in doubt, cut and paste to Word! :wink: :twisted:
> ...



haha you got BURNT moose.
What colour is red?


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

Huh ?



Bandit said:


> haha you got BURNT moose.
> What colour is red?


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

nevermind its just funny that moose is starting a useless thread and then whinges about spelling :roll: which is worse?
Atleast bad spelling dosen't use bandwidth!!


----------



## Wrasse (May 16, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Does anyone know how to spell on here?  May I suggest that if in doubt, cut and paste to Word! :wink: :twisted:



That's assuming people know how to do that!!


----------



## Samma3l (May 16, 2006)

I could of done that, but then we all could have done alot of things


----------



## leighroyaus (May 16, 2006)

alot of people cannot spell, some havent had the proper schooling, others maybe are too young. who cares. we are all here for the same reason. reptiles. not because of our spelling so stop you're sooking its easy enough to understand even if there is typos.


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

Ha! I don't honestly care Cracker (edited by AGAMIDAE), this site isn't just about reptiles, it's about who can spell the worst! :twisted: (god I feel like arguing today  anyone notice?)

Also Bumdit, I wouldn't have to start a thread if there wasn't a point to be made!


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2006)

Giddy up Moose!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## FAY (May 16, 2006)

> Also Bumdit



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Samma3l (May 16, 2006)

I think it is more along the lines of who sounds like they know what they talk about. To me, someone who doesnt spell words correctly, or uses 1337, aol or internet slang looks like someone without the maturity to know or care about things properly. 

"hay u guyz look @ my k-rad snake it is teh awesoem!!!!111"

"Hey everyone, got some pics here of my new water python, I think she looks awesome!"


----------



## cris (May 16, 2006)

I uses google to check mie spelling sumtimes, im really bad at english good thing we speak australian in this country ive learnded that real good :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

..... I mean Bumdart


----------



## Wrasse (May 16, 2006)

I don't have a problem with spelling or typos, as Leigh says, they are still understandable (in most cases). What bothers me most is the people that have the brains to spell, but use SMS text type words, like 'ur' (for your) and '2' for (to/too). 
Why does this bother me? After all, it is still readable and understandable. 
It bothers me because it is creating a generation of laziness. I wonder, if people can't put the effort into speaking or writing properly, do they bother to put much effort into anything else? It bothers me also, that this tends to make me write these people off as young wannabes and I hate putting people in little boxes.


----------



## OuZo (May 16, 2006)

Yeah I have a friend like that I was like why do you talk like that and she was like cos datz da way ta talkz coolz homie and I was like huh and she was like I got bit by ma snakez da udda day homiez man it hurt dude and I was like snakes are slimey and she was like dat aint cool homiez and I was like yeab whatever.


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

I'm not really familiar with that language.



cris said:


> I uses google to check mie spelling sumtimes, im really bad at english good thing we speak australian in this country ive learnded that real good :wink:


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

ROTFLMFAO Moosey @ bumdart and cracker.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I wonder how kids will spell when they arrive into the real world of "work" and realise they can't use there stupid crappy talk when emailing a prospective client or a customer. 

I can see it now...."ur carz redy pik id up d sarvo eh bro" or " waz up, got sum stuf 4 ya cum get it." :shock: :lol:


----------



## soulweaver (May 16, 2006)

yeah i am with you moose. Not so much the spelling if it is just typos, because everyone makes those, i do every second post most likely. Its when you get all this dribble because people are too lazy to type words out. 

i just ignore posts where english isn't used the way it is ment to be used. So all those people that want to use slang, your posts are a waste of time!!


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

Spot on Hugsta, it's all very well saying it doesn't matter and I don't care but out in the real world these simple things like reading and writing can be quite important.


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

Look, I'm the first to admit I don't post much of value in many threads, but at least you can read my tripe  .......and.....I'll also stoop as low as doing the txt abbreviation thing when I'm using my mobile, but to use it on a forum is the ultimate in lazy! 

Hell, I actually worked for a dyslexic guy who ran a signwriting business, whilst it was a struggle for everyone concerned, at least he had an excuse! :twisted:


----------



## SLACkra (May 16, 2006)

wlel to my kogwledne ppleoe can udnresnatd wrods eevn if you cnahge all the mddile lteetrs aounrd as lnog as you lavee the fsrit and lsat the smae!

andrew

so minor types that do not involve the first or last letter of the word are ok 
hell aps could get a spell check function, animal attractions forum had that for a while, not sure if they do now...

andrew


----------



## NCHERPS (May 16, 2006)

boa said:


> Spot on Hugsta, it's all very well saying it doesn't matter and I don't care but out in the real world these simple things like reading and writing can be quite important.



I agree with you in the main, but threads like this one won't change much unfortunately, other than to air individuals frustration on what they have been reading or trying to read! LOL!

We also do have to remember that APS is made up of alot of different age groups, including school kids, and at the end of th day we are not there English Teachers, were just a group of people that all share a mutual love or interest in reptiles.

Just my 2 cents!

Neil


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2006)

I won't even use SMS text abbreviations when I'm texting.



Hix


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

You mean we are not THEIR English Teachers ? :lol: :wink: 



NCHERPS said:


> We also do have to remember that APS is made up of alot of different age groups, including school kids, and at the end of th day we are not there English Teachers, were just a group of people that all share a mutual love or interest in reptiles.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!
> 
> Neil


----------



## cris (May 16, 2006)

so is it bad to have u instead of you i often use either i didnt realise it was disturbing to ppl, oh can i say ppl instead of people, r accronims ok? such as PMSROFL or should i say the all the words in full?
I often use the shorter versions it just happens other times i write the full words, depends on what mode my brain is in.


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

Yeah moose real "vital" thread thanks for sharing it was inspiring :roll: 
And i would be looking at your own username before you started on other peoples.
Should be more like "Goose noose"


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

I'll PM you over the new set of rules Cris  :lol:

ps: better than Bumdart :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (May 16, 2006)

i dont do that text stuff on phones, i cant type and my spelling is not the best but most of you seem to understand what i say. except when i write cancer instead of canker.
but i do know how to spell bikinis.


----------



## Kersten (May 16, 2006)

You know it's funny how no matter how hard you throw them away, yoyo's just keep coming back.... :lol:


----------



## NoOne (May 16, 2006)

The only persons posts i can't read are Zo's only because every second word is a smiley.

Who am i to talk anyway, i couldn't spell to save my life.


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

That's just fowl. 



Bandit said:


> Should be more like "Goose noose"


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

Yes you can, that's perfect.



dugadugabowbow said:


> Who am i to talk anyway, i couldn't spell to save my life.


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

Bandit said:


> Yeah moose real "vital" thread thanks for sharing it was inspiring :roll:
> And i would be looking at your own username before you started on other peoples.
> Should be more like "Goose noose"



How about stinky poo bottom or wee wee breath.
Always got me upset in kindy.


----------



## NoOne (May 16, 2006)

LOL Boa but if my life depended on it i would arrse it up


----------



## NCHERPS (May 16, 2006)

Kersten said:


> You know it's funny how no matter how hard you throw them away, yoyo's just keep coming back.... :lol:



LOL! Meeoooww!! Put them claws away Kersten!  

Neil


----------



## Kersten (May 16, 2006)

Why Neil! I'm just stunned that you'd think little old me was being catty :wink: I simply made an observation that yoyo's return after being thrown....well they do, don't they? :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, I spotted that too Kersten. What's the saying about bad apples constantly turning up. This one is not even clever enough to hide for a while and cause real trouble.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 16, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Why Neil! I'm just stunned that you'd think little old me was being catty :wink: I simply made an observation that yoyo's return after being thrown....well they do, don't they? :lol:



Sorry Girls, your Radar is a little off today! :wink: LOL!

Cheers Neil


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

> "hay u guyz look @ my k-rad snake it is teh awesoem!!!!111"
> 
> "Hey everyone, got some pics here of my new water python, I think she looks awesome!"



pmsl :lol: pmsl :lol: thats gold


----------



## Kersten (May 16, 2006)

Lol well you can forgive us for that Neil, given the startling similarity :lol:


----------



## jnglgrl (May 16, 2006)

Ummmm, who realy cares.
Are we all that bored today that we have to pick on peoples spelling, myne for instance :lol: coz (oops because :wink i always use slang, shorten my words, WHATEVER in forums, txts, chat rooms anything els you can think of. Alot of us have been brought up very differantly eg, schooling, so proper english and grammer shouldn't realy be an issue especially in a forum. And lest we forget the youngens that are only just learning to spell. Its not like we are typing to the queen so who gives a poo.

Ok so WHOEVER feels like it, comment on my lil speech but jus member, i dont give a poo


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

jnglgrl said:


> Ummmm, who realy cares.
> 
> 
> Ok so WHOEVER feels like it, comment on my lil speech but jus member, i dont give a poo



Obviously! Disgraceful effort JG!! You gotta be the worst so far! Not that Bumdart has a post count big enough for anyone to tell!


----------



## jnglgrl (May 16, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> jnglgrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm, who realy cares.
> ...



Oh your as funny as a massive stroke :roll: 
Really why are you on your soap box? was "days of our lives" cancelled?
Sorry Mr dictionary i supposse you have never made a spelling mistake or typo?
Maybe it's something you could discuss at your next book club meet.


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 



moosenoose said:


> Obviously! Disgraceful effort JG!! You gotta be the worst so far! Not that Bumdart has a post count big enough for anyone to tell!


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

Maybe i should go make some useless threads like you have moose.
E.g This one!


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

Bandit said:


> Oh your as funny as a massive stroke :roll:
> Really why are you on your soap box? was "days of our lives" cancelled?
> Sorry Mr dictionary i supposse you have never made a spelling mistake or typo?
> Maybe it's something you could discuss at your next book club meet.



You know the ironic thing “Dart of backside”, I’m actually keeping you entertained! You love it! *YOU WANT TO COME BACK AND READ THIS DRIVEL!* :shock:  :lol: 

........and yes, you may refer to me as Mr Dictionary, I find it quite flattering


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

Gosh the similarity is striking, I must agree with you Kersten :wink: 

I agree with Wrasse, and I said it in another thread on this as well, it's the sms type spelling which is really frustrating to read and it gives off the impression that the person typing it isn't very smart...and perhaps they are. I've not returned emails typed in obvious sms text asking after things I have for sale because the first impression I have is they aren't going to look after the animal properly. I am NOT saying that these people are stupid and can't look after animals, but it's just my first impression of them, and I'm allowed to have that.

The 'ur' thing and the 'gr 8' thing really is annoying to read, much more so than genuine inability to spell or typos.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

:shock: days of our lives has been cancelled..


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

It's spelt 'entertainment' :lol: j/k

Sorry...couldn't resist Bandit/whoever you are. You have to admit though, you are really going off for someone who's been here only 4 days :lol:


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

thanks i will take that on board


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

....I've missed something, there's not a pic?
Probably a good thing its gone by the sounds


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> the pic you posted bumfart is demeaning and i know people who have downs syndrome kids that would definitly take offence ,but as long as your having fun at the disableds expense its ok huh



Read my second last post Mr original


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 16, 2006)

kids :roll:


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> kids :roll:



Old people with heart conditions :roll:


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeee* :twisted:


----------



## OuZo (May 16, 2006)

> Alot of us have been brought up very differantly eg, schooling



Lol don't tellz me theyz acshully teachez thatz in skool theze dayz?



> The only persons posts i can't read are Zo's only because every second word is a smiley.



S:lol:h:lol:a:lol:d:lol:d:lol:a:lol :lol: b:lol:e:lol:e:lol:y:lol:a:lol:t:lol:c:lol:h:lol:


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

Bandit said:


> ssssnakeman said:
> 
> 
> > kids :roll:
> ...



mahahahahah clunk!


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

lol, go Zo! :lol: 

I think posts are quickly disappearing in this thread..


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

ONLY REALL POOR TASTE ONES GNOME.


----------



## Nome (May 16, 2006)

Oh, I thought that people might have gone back and deleted their own so as not to look stupid later...well one person.

I'll go back and sit in the garden now.


----------



## Bandit (May 16, 2006)

This is a serious question and maybe a mod/Admin could answer.
Why is it that a bull crap thread like this is left open but a thread that tells people to be carefull of off license BHP is locked?
Atleast the BHP was posted in peoples best interest but this one is just a bored child having a gripe?
Im not starting an arguement but would just like to know why one would be locked and the other one not? I have read through the APS archives and found a post which is identical to this which seemed to cover everything about this topic and i don't see this thread adding anything usefull to that.


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

Hey just because you're losing the argument doesn't mean you have to cry to Admin buddy  Anyway, that was going to be my question to you "when do you turn double figures?" ..............psssst........bumdart.....it's called "Chitchat"....it's not meant to be serious 

Although, I would like to repeat that people should spell check their posts


----------



## peterescue (May 16, 2006)

From what i gather the thread was edited because CW was pretty clear about what he thought. As to it being locked i think the mod thought that there was some more info forthcoming and intended to unlock it then. He hasn't been back online since then I think.
As to this thread, Goosepoohs is a Saint Kilda supporter and has my full support. Your doing ok as well so far.
As to it usefulness, it has obviously entertained quite a few people including yourself. Loosen up and remember that Scarface was just a remake of an old James Cagney movie. Everything keeps getting repeated.


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Okay, I think I've had my fun  (didn't cost me a cent either! )


----------



## Wrasse (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the ride Moosey


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2006)

Yes it has been a very enjoyable afternoon, this bumfart, dart in bum, stuff is pretty funny, any other names moosey or have you run out.


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2006)

i had trouble spelling as the text was tooo small to read properly sometimes and mistakes could easily slip past. i started a thread regarding this in site stuff and the big fella one agreed and made the text a bit bigger.....has anybody noticed their spelling has improved yet???????????????????????? Mine hes


----------



## waruikazi (May 16, 2006)

Earthling, your avatar makes me feel kind of giddy.. and gives me a head ache...


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2006)

Avatar.............. whats that???????????????????????


----------



## waruikazi (May 16, 2006)

Your picture to the left of your post.


----------



## Earthling (May 16, 2006)

Aaahhhhhh....my face has that affect on many a person...so dont worry its perfectly normal to feel like that....2 valium and a large scotch is the required dosage needed to feel normal again.


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2006)

Hahahaha go the Sainters Moose!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.

P.S. I am guilty of sms lingo only cos' im too tight to spend the money on 2 sms'.


----------



## crackers (May 16, 2006)

cant believe this thread has been so popular :roll: 

has ben a good indicator though on who would have the patience to help a fellow herp lover with advice regardless of his/her grammer and who is just a freaking nerd!! :mrgreen: 

someone wrote(this dribble):
I've not returned emails typed in obvious sms text asking after things I have for sale because the first impression I have is they aren't going to look after the animal properly. I am NOT saying that these people are stupid and can't look after animals, but it's just my first impression of them, and I'm allowed to have that. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
ur loss


----------



## beknluke (May 17, 2006)

It doesn't bother me if people write strangly in threads, though I DO have trouble understanding what they're trying to say sometimes.
It does infuriate me however when someone contacts me about animals that I have for sale and they talk in jibberish. I am all for abbrieviating in SMS (like Simone, I'm too tight to pay for 2 msgs lol) but abbrieviations in email format is just unnecessary!! lol. In fact, I find that it takes more concentration for me to type in 'sms' format than the full words!! lol
And what REALLY annoys me, is when people email me as if they can't talk, and you get on the phone to them and they speak perfectly well!! :shock: :roll:
Ahhh well, each to their own I guess. And I think that most of use would be guilty of assuming that people who type this way are youngins 
Bex 

PS - Ouzo homiez biatch!! I hop dat dat fing abot da snake bitez fing aint bout me ho!!!


----------



## cris (May 17, 2006)

> but abbrieviations in email format is just unnecessary!! lol


not if u r as lazy as me :wink:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 17, 2006)

> I've not returned emails typed in obvious sms text asking after things I have for sale because the first impression I have is they aren't going to look after the animal properly. I am NOT saying that these people are stupid and can't look after animals, but it's just my first impression of them, and I'm allowed to have that.



I don't return these emails either, not because I don't think they can't look after animals but if they can't be bothered to type it in English then I can't be bothered to translate it.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> cant believe this thread has been so popular



 everyone loves disagreements and name calling  especially when they start to smell blood :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 17, 2006)

crackers said:


> cant believe this thread has been so popular :roll:



I told you I had a point! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 18, 2006)

Sheesh. For a Newbie- 'BANDIT' sure seems intent on making enemies. 

And obviously is showing him/herself to be a hippocrit. Unbelievable. 

Did someone leave the screen door open again? It looks like the mongrel dogs keep getting back in somehow. Might be time for the shotty I reckon. 

No more Mrs.Nicelady.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 18, 2006)

Oh, and Afro...good point. 

I agree- just like I'm NOT their english teacher- I'm also not a freakin' translator either.


----------



## Stevo (May 18, 2006)

How would you know he is a newbie? He may of been breeding reptiles for 10 years.

The arguements on here seem to be getting tamer and tamer , its turning into a farce. Next time Moosey have a crack :lol: 

Ps. Lets not talk footy


----------



## Kersten (May 18, 2006)

I think she was referring to him being a newbie to the site :wink:


----------



## Magpie (May 18, 2006)

Wot about grandma? I herd grandma is impotent two?


----------



## Monkeyman (Jul 19, 2006)

lol i love these sorts of discussions. everyone has a stab and no-one gets hurt (seriously). i can talk 1337 speak and SMS fluently (not to mention good ol' Aussie bogan and proper english)... and have no problem doing so whatsoever... but if i owned a business and people can't even be arsed typing formally for the sake of professionalism, then i wouldn't be bothered to give them any respect or professionalism back. 
Forums i have no prob with, and i will quite often use all the common terms like u, n and r because they are easy enough to read by even my grandma (ha! like to see her on the net!). The only time it's a problem is when they'll try to type something is sms, and because it's only the crucial letters that are left, when a letter is left out it makes for a horrible time translating! 

On ya moosenoose for starting this thread, much enjoyment had!
bumdart, 
ahh.. 
get that dart out ya bum or something!  



> Ps. Lets not talk footy


PS Stevo, u must be an essendon supporter eh? 
...
 me too.


----------



## Oof (Jul 19, 2006)

I hate people that can't spell to save their lives. If you can get on the net and type you can learn how to spell, let alone complete and constructive and coherent sentence.

I seem to remember that school taught you grammar and spelling at a young age.

Take a bit of bloody pride in yourself! 

I'm with you moose and Samma3l.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jul 19, 2006)

Eevn if the wrod is seplt worng yuor bairn can stlil pcik up the word... spelling isnt inportant, just look at other nations such as america spelling mum .. mom, its still mum isnt it?...


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2006)

> PS Stevo, u must be an essendon supporter eh?
> ...




No, Stevo has damn fine taste just like Moosey........Go the SAINTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 19, 2006)

Damm aerial ping pong supporters, get a life and follow a real game, go the Rugby League  
Back to the original subject, I can spell, it's my dislexic keyboard that has the problems.


----------



## Erin (Jul 19, 2006)

lol i kind of agree with you because sometimes I read a post and think...shallow end of the gene pool here! But most of the time spelling mistakes are ok. Especially as most of them are typos!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 19, 2006)

I think its a lack of pride. Personally, I take pride in my education, and spelling correctly, speaking eloquently and not looking like a 'feral' or whatever the name for uneducated, illiterate and unemployed high school dropouts is these days.


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 19, 2006)

is there a difference between not spelling and typing correctly because you are just bad at it, like me 

and these other lazy people?


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 19, 2006)

I always blame my spelling on the account of the dried Jim Beam on the key board. Pretty stickey stuff and almost impossible to clean off.


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2006)

There are plenty of people who cant spell properly, and half the time i don't blame them. I have a brother who can't spell very well and he is hardly a feral. He might not be great with spelling or in the use of a pc but with operating machinery or fixing things he's a total genius. Alot of people get left behind at school because they might not be as quick to learn stereotypical "smart" subjects such as maths, english and grammar. Many teachers and parents then give up on them which is half the problem. 
Yes you should be proud of your education but also accept the fact that some people might not be as fortunate as yourselves to receive such an education. If you can understand what the person is trying to get across whats the big deal?

Simone.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 19, 2006)

If you're bad at it, then thats different...but being lazy about it by shortening everything is pure laziness. 

I mean things like 'LOL, ROFL' etc are fine- they are accepted shortenings- but when people can't be bothered to type 'you' instead of 'u'...and the like- its just lazy. 

I don't hold grudges against anyone who does it, but it does piss me off.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jul 19, 2006)

Moosenoose do you have an alarm in your head that makes you bring up this topic every 3 months lol. I love it cause it usally boils down to me ha ha ha.

as for u peplz hu cnt spel propa dnt fel 2 bad it aint u hu dees fewls are planin bout it is us internet slang uzin peplz day dnt like tee hee hee hee tee hee hee


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 19, 2006)

Simone- I think you misread my post- there were other things that made someone qualify (at least in my eyes) as a 'feral'.

I know there are people who aren't so good with spelling etc, and I recognise that they may have their own talents, but there are also a lot who are content to sit on their asses and claim the dole, using their 'uneducation' (usually because they wagged most of it to go drinking and smoking with other ferals) as an excuse to think the world owes them something. 

These days, with the amount of education on offer- there is no excuse to be illiterate- especially if you sit back and say 'my lack of education holds me back' - then get up off your ass and go to TAFE. Geez you can even do it in your own home these days. 

If you aren't good at spelling or grammar....then like I said- thats perfectly acceptable, and understandable. 

And I am the product of a rough neighbourhood, and a rough public primary and high school....I wouldn't call my education 'fortunate'.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jul 19, 2006)

Some days i can spell really well and others i couldnt spell my name dont think my education is to blame i believe its whats in my glass has a large impact on it. :?


----------



## x.RandomHero.x (Jul 21, 2006)

lol man alot even though he brings the yopic up all the time every1 still replies to it


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 21, 2006)

i say as long as it makes sense and people know what you are talking about its ok


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 22, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I think its a lack of pride. Personally, I take pride in my education, and spelling correctly, speaking eloquently and not looking like a 'feral' or whatever the name for uneducated, illiterate and unemployed high school dropouts is these days.



hmmmm im a high school drop out so to speak
there are people out there (well i know in this area there are) who did not get the education they deserve 
the primary and high schools i went to everyone was just a number (yes i went to a few) they had a "quota system" so you could be very bad at everything and pass still. Like my last primary school only 2 kids maximum a year were allowed to fail other wise the school would be shut down 

and yes i admit im not the best speller and im even worse with grammer and stuff like full stops capitals new lines all of that stuff

but i dont think im a feral i live in my own house usually reasonably clean and tidy ive been working the last 5 years im 20 years old
but then again you look next door and around the place and there are many people that i would call feral dont work raggy clothes real bad attitude and sloppy language 

guess i should stop now daughter needs tending too
also the valiant is back on the road yay just thought id add that :wink:


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I think if people read the what was written in full they will see what was actually meant. JMO.

Anyone got any matches?


----------



## hornet (Jul 22, 2006)

since i cant be bothered reading through all these posts i'm just gonna say, i can spell most things but sometimes i forget how to spell a word or when i spell it right the word just looks so wrong so i end up spelling it wrong but i think i'm good most of the times, altho sumtimes i like 2 abbreviate..lol


----------

